# How did everyone feel on their ECA stack???



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

just a quik question to ask of the diffrent reactions people had when they did their first ECA stack good or bad, like how they felt, results of weight loss, sleep etc. appreciate the feedback, cheers guys and gals


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I only ever took it pre workout and it was ace, felt awake and perky, lifted heavier for longer.

Dried me out quote nicely as well, cant imagine doing the 3 times a day as is recommended. :bounce:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

When I first started ECA stacks it was an 8mg eph/100mg caffeine/35mg aspirin stack. I have to admit I didnt feel any buzz,not much sweats and generally just felt like I was necking tablets for no reason at all. My appetite was still there ,although not as much, but I was able to keep myself from eating.

In the first month I lost just over a stone, obviously adjusting my diet as well.

I am going to have a couple of weeks rest though now off them to give my body time to get back to normal. However the last few days,I've 4x my dosage and I must admit, NOW it feels like everybody describes it and I have read. It actually feels worthwhile now taking them,unlike it felt before.

I have always had a high tolerance to stimulants,was the same when I took recreationals,so I'm guessing its very similar now.

As for sleep, I've always took my first stack when waking at 6:00 and my last stack at 17:00 and not had any problems sleeping, however I do think I'd be able to take it later than that and have no problems sleeping.


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

that is good to hear, i think ill start with one lot when i wake up and then before training and see how that goes, if i feel like i can up it i will go to 3 times a day as recomended but we will see, how many days a week did u take it for? i hear you should have 1-2 days off a week, did you do this?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaron_88 said:


> that is good to hear, i think ill start with one lot when i wake up and then before training and see how that goes, if i feel like i can up it i will go to 3 times a day as recomended but we will see, how many days a week did u take it for? i hear you should have 1-2 days off a week, did you do this?


I read somewhere that 3 doses are quite effective. Will try that when I come back on with still latest being 5.

To be honest I did a continuous 2 weeks without any breaks in between. 2weeks on,2 weeks off. Might try extending it to 3 weeks on next time though and see if it still has effect the last week or if its a waste so i know.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Years back i used to take dymetadrine extreme, anyway at one point i was going through six a day, silly i know.

Initially felt great, but in the end i felt wired, tired and got really snappy with people.

I kind of knocked them on the head after that, great for fat loss mind.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Only thing I might cut down though if having 3 stacks would be the amount of caffeine. Too much can harm your stomach so if I do go down that route I'd cut down the caffeine tablets.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jittery


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I read somewhere that 3 doses are quite effective. Will try that when I come back on with still latest being 5.
> 
> To be honest I did a continuous 2 weeks without any breaks in between. 2weeks on,2 weeks off. Might try extending it to 3 weeks on next time though and see if it still has effect the last week or if its a waste so i know.


did you feel wired all the time?? im looking forward to cutting right down.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaron_88 said:


> did you feel wired all the time?? im looking forward to cutting right down.


no,not at all. i wish i did at times just to confirm I've not bought duds as most people felt something,lol. ad mentioned,the results were there,the side effects though werent felt hardy


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

Didnt feel bad on it but dry mouth during workouts and sometimes jaw ache. I did the do-do chestEzes way with pro plus and junior aspirin, knew what I was getting that way instead of ordering online


----------



## PendleLAD (Jan 26, 2011)

Focused and not hungry in the slightest! Couldn't keep it up for long as heartburn and the increased heart rate werent the most comfortable to deal with.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Tense and nervous.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Just posted this on another thread, but I think it's more suited here....

Hi guys

1st time posting here, so please be gentle...

Had my 1st ECA stack this morning.

1 chesteze

3 pro plus (150 mg)

1 baby aspirin (75 mg)

Only had 1 dose in the morning, trained an hour later (not out of choice, got held up)

But I want to know that is it normal not to feel anything?

I train on an empty stomach as I'm doing IF, but should I up the dose or play it safe and continue this dose for a week?

Your help is appreciate guys.

My stats if it helps with the response:

30 years old male

5"11 104kg 38% bf 32bmi ( according to scales)

Been weight training on and off since 17years old.

Goal: lose FAT....get to 90kg....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> Just posted this on another thread, but I think it's more suited here....
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> ...


hmmm....

Next time, check every half hour after intake to see if your hands are shaking...

You're a big lad but that is a good dose and you SHOULD be feeling something. Especially on an empty stomach.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

off my tits

especially when i did 60mg in one go before work was buzzing for 10hours :lol:


----------



## Dan326 (Nov 22, 2012)

Still got some D-Hacks ECA here. I take 1 now and again pre-workout, normally gets me buzzing but I have to have like a week break afterwards or I can't feel a thing.

Once I was used to it I was able to take 2 ECAs and an energy drink and didn't feel a thing.

I can tell when it's going well as I feel tense and short tempered!


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks mate....

Even with one does I'm up at F*^%ing 3am reading this.

But had the same issue yesterday without anything. So don't know if its the ECA or stress of wanting to lose fat SoOoO BAD!


----------

